# Nanochem HelioH20 Ultimate



## tomaszg (May 16, 2019)

After hearing about this product from my BM rep I had go for a test drive and took some home with me . First I would like to say that I was blown away with how the product application and drying time was about 30 to 45 minutes for recoat time. Little about the product it is WB urethane acrylic topcoat utilizes a self cross linking acrylic combined with urethane for optimal performance on wood products used for interior finishing.It has very good flow and leveling properties.When used with an appropriate sealer or as self seal.To further enhance durability and chemical resistance it also be catalyzed with HelioH20 WB Crosslinker. This product is scientifically engineered for performance. Forgot to mention tha we used Graco 9.5 HVLP with needle nr 5 , as soon as got home I immediately did some of my own spraying on freshly sanded desk I applied 3 coats and about 45 between I gently sanded with 400g .So far it looks amazing except my ****ty sanding job , was practicing anyway can’t wait to see how it looks tomorrow and probably will do a durability test in few days thank you.


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

did you thin for the HVLP?


----------



## tomaszg (May 16, 2019)

No nothing at the store we used Nr 5 and was smooth than when I came home and grabbed my buddies Graco 9.5 technically now is mine and sprayed it with nr 3 that was already in the gun I know I should of check but Never did rookie mistake but I had no issues Didn’t notice that till I took the gun apart to clean it I’m sure with 5 would of been a a lot better


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

tomaszg said:


> After hearing about this product from my BM rep I had go for a test drive and took some home with me . First I would like to say that I was blown away with how the product application and drying time was about 30 to 45 minutes for recoat time. Little about the product it is WB urethane acrylic topcoat utilizes a self cross linking acrylic combined with urethane for optimal performance on wood products used for interior finishing.It has very good flow and leveling properties.When used with an appropriate sealer or as self seal.To further enhance durability and chemical resistance it also be catalyzed with HelioH20 WB Crosslinker. This product is scientifically engineered for performance. Forgot to mention tha we used Graco 9.5 HVLP with needle nr 5 , as soon as got home I immediately did some of my own spraying on freshly sanded desk I applied 3 coats and about 45 between I gently sanded with 400g .So far it looks amazing except my ****ty sanding job , was practicing anyway can’t wait to see how it looks tomorrow and probably will do a durability test in few days thank you.



I assume the Heli crosslinker is aziridine. Ask your BM rep to get you some Megavar waterborne :wink:


----------



## tomaszg (May 16, 2019)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> I assume the Heli crosslinker is aziridine. Ask your BM rep to get you some Megavar waterborne :wink:


Will do very interesting product


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> I assume the Heli crosslinker is aziridine. Ask your BM rep to get you some Megavar waterborne :wink:



Say what?


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

RH said:


> Say what?


Lenmar 1WB.50x. 1K waterborne acrylic urethane.
https://www.benjaminmoore.com/en-us...product-catalog/lws/lenmar-waterborne-systems


Also can be optionally catalyzed with aziridine which just speeds up the cure.


On another note I sprayed some lenmar conversion varnish tonight. All y'all folks drooling over waterborne are crazy I have never seen a finish as good as that stuff.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Lenmar 1WB.50x. 1K waterborne acrylic urethane.
> https://www.benjaminmoore.com/en-us...product-catalog/lws/lenmar-waterborne-systems
> 
> 
> ...


Ya this stuff looks great. What did you spray it on Coco? Were you spraying the clear? HVLP? It's spray only if I recall and for new wood application only. Waiting for that scenario to come up for me as most of my projects are re-finishes..


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

finishesbykevyn said:


> cocomonkeynuts said:
> 
> 
> > Lenmar 1WB.50x. 1K waterborne acrylic urethane.
> ...


Yes sprayed HVLP #3 thinned with graco 9.0

Has a very nice long open time so it cAn flow out unlike lacquer.

I also sprayed some hickory and alder pieces and they look far superior to any lacquer. Almost irredescent looking.

Because it has a longer open time than lacquer it needs to be sprayed in a dust free environment


----------



## tomaszg (May 16, 2019)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Yes sprayed HVLP #3 thinned with graco 9.0
> 
> Has a very nice long open time so it cAn flow out unlike lacquer.
> 
> ...


Nice work coco and thx for lenmar advice , and going to get a quart test run tomorrow


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Yes sprayed HVLP #3 thinned with graco 9.0
> 
> Has a very nice long open time so it cAn flow out unlike lacquer.
> 
> ...


That slab looks pretty nice. What finish is that?

I was playing around with some acid cure CV a few days ago when devising a palette and mock-ups for a possible upcoming project. Looks good except for having an ever so slight gritty feel/texture. I like that it doesn’t fill the pores too much and is self healing, not showing scratches to any great degree, and is pretty much bomb-proof. It also pops the color nicely whereas waterborne wouldn’t.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Redux said:


> That slab looks pretty nice. What finish is that?



The finish is acid cured Lenmar conversion varnish dull rubbed. Pictures don't do it justice obviously. 'color pop' isn't even close in waterborne or even precat or Nitro lacquer.


https://www.benjaminmoore.com/en-us/...sion-varnishes
I was using:
"MegaVar® Water White Conversion Varnish - Dull Rubbed
Dull Rubbed (1M.4302")


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

tomaszg said:


> Nice work coco and thx for lenmar advice , and going to get a quart test run tomorrow



https://www.benjaminmoore.com/en-us...atalog/lccv/lenmar-clear-conversion-varnishes
I was using:
"MegaVar® Water White Conversion Varnish - Dull Rubbed
Dull Rubbed (1M.4302")


Gallons only in this product.. same with the waterborne.


----------

